# Bumps outside my Pacu's Mouth??



## FISHYFISHY (May 19, 2003)

1 bump on each side, under his jaw. They look like pimples or something of that sort. Or could they just be little bumps. He has bumps inside his mouth, some have already sprotted teeth! But on the outside looks a little odd? Any Help with Pacu's???


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what color are the bumps.do u have any pics.they would help alot.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

might be from him bumping into things..they develope sores...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

we either need pics or a much better description.

how long has it been like this?








to desiese & paracites


----------



## FISHYFISHY (May 19, 2003)

im trying to get me digital camera program running on my computer, but its not working!! I have many pics and will get one up as soon as possible!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

FISHYFISHY said:


> im trying to get me digital camera program running on my computer, but its not working!! I have many pics and will get one up as soon as possible!!


 yeah that would be the best way to help you out


----------

